# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  FLEX will compete at this years olympia!!!

## ibiza69

courtesy of www.getbig.com

It official. At the 2002 Arnold Classic, Flex said he will definately unretire from the official retirement proclamation he made before. That was the big buzz at the Arnold. But now word comes from inside the Flex Wheeler household is that Flex will make his long awaited return to the IFBB pro stage at the 2002 Mr. Olympia in Las Vegas on October 19th! 
For those who don't believe in Flex, that is too bad. Flex's response to that is just wait and see, and be prepared. 



 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## mando

lets hope ''GOD'' approves his stack ! lol.

----------


## shonuff

everyone is baggin on flex for turning his life over to God whats wrong with that???????? The man made a personal decision to turn hes life over to the creator of ALL life in this universe and i give him 100% respect and support for that. I dont know if hes gonna really come back natrual or not, only Flex, his supplier and God knows the answer to that. But if he does come back natrual and God WANTS him to win he will. Peace  :Afro:

----------


## cnsbradford

It's awesome that Flex is born again! I hope he comes natural and doesn't do roids.

----------


## BigDude

>It's awesome that Flex is born again! 
>I hope he comes natural and doesn't do roids.

No, you don't want to see that, seriously. A natural athlete on Olympia stage would be just... well, it's never happened, and since many BBers looks like shit even when they use roids, Flex would just humiliate himself by showing up natural, and looking like a swimmer... it ain't gonna happen!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I hope he get onstage in super shape and not trying to play the size game.

----------


## BigDude

Yes, Flex should try to look as good as he did in '93, but that can be hard, he's been trying for almost 10 years, so I don't expect miracles overnight. I may be wrong and that'd be nice, as much as I like Ronnie.

Flex has a very unique physique and something like he showed in '93 with some improvements could bring the house down.

----------


## berry

natural flex,why do u think he quit before the olimpia?because he probably looked like shit,

----------

